# ADSL1, ADSL2, ADSL2+ --> Frage



## MC-René (13. März 2008)

Hallo!

Hab gewiki't + gegoogelt und hab schon viel rausgefunden über ADSL1, ADSL2, ADSL2+!

Aber eine Frage beschäftigt mich:

Die Norm ITU-T G.992.3/4 Annex J  steht für ADSL2 mit 12 Mbit/s downstream (max) und 3,0 Mbit/s upstream (max)

Die Norm ITU-T G.992.5 hingegen steht für ADSL2+ mit 25 Mbit/s downstream (max) 3,5 Mbit/s upstream (max)

Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asymmetric_Digital_Subscriber_Line#ADSL-Normen

Ich habe einen DSL16000 Anschluss (lt. Router DSL Down-/Upstream: 17696 kbit/s / 1183 kbit/s )

Meine Frage: 

Hänge ich an nem ADSL2+ Anschluß?
Wenn nein, kann mir das einer mal näher erklären!?


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. März 2008)

Du hast bei 16Mbit ADSL2+


----------



## MC-René (14. März 2008)

Danke! Also diese Theorie verfolge ich auch! 

Aber dennoch bekomm' ich von der T-Com kein Entertain-Comfort (kostet zurzeit genausoviel wie mein Call&Surf Comfort Plus)!
(zusätzlich zu dem Entertain-Comfort-Paket gibts zurzeit die Settop-Box + nen neuen Router gratis obendrauf...!)


Aussage: Das Paket setzt eine Mindestbandbreite von 10MBit vorraus + ADSL2+ ... Echt komisch


----------

